# Think I may need a new impeller!



## 97Aero (Apr 18, 2015)

Cruising up the river today and hear a small thump. Turn around to see what i think part of a limb in my wake fly up. OK no biggie didn't sound bad at all. Immediately lost about 4 mph but the river was flowing pretty good and didn't think much of it. Fished for a couple hours with no luck and pulled it out to find this. Got back up to my normal speeds downriver. Grates not bent at all?? Obviously hit something. 

Motor is a 2006 Yamaha 90/65. Can't figure out if I need a 7 3/16 or 7 3/8. Looking at the Woodbridge 4 blade stainless. Anybody have any experience with them? Liner is worn a bit too but no real deep gashes.


----------



## lowe1648 (Apr 18, 2015)

Ouch! #-o


----------



## Jeeper (Apr 18, 2015)

I was told if you go with a 3 blade stainless you will see a small mph gain over stock but haven't heard any good about the 4.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 18, 2015)

Go with a 3 blade stainless, they're cheaper then a 4 blade and have better top end. I've always lost speed trying the 4 blade. Your impeller should have the size stamped on it under the nut if not you should be able to measure across the top of your liner from the inside to inside to get the size.


----------



## redrum (Apr 19, 2015)

I have a 50/35 with a 4 blade SS. I swapped in an aluminum 3 blade and noticed that it didn't get up on plane quite as fast. It seems like top speed is roughly the same but I haven't completely confirmed that yet. My 4 blade is from wooldridge boats.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 19, 2015)

redrum said:


> I have a 50/35 with a 4 blade SS. I swapped in an aluminum 3 blade and noticed that it didn't get up on plane quite as fast. It seems like top speed is roughly the same but I haven't completely confirmed that yet. My 4 blade is from wooldridge boats.


 The 3 and 4 blade stainless impellers both have better holeshot then the aluminum impellers I've run but the 3 blade stainless have always had better top end then the other 2 impellers.


----------



## 97Aero (Apr 19, 2015)

Lil' Blue Rude said:


> redrum said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 50/35 with a 4 blade SS. I swapped in an aluminum 3 blade and noticed that it didn't get up on plane quite as fast. It seems like top speed is roughly the same but I haven't completely confirmed that yet. My 4 blade is from wooldridge boats.
> ...



Who makes the 3 blade? Seen Woodbridge has the 4 blade. I am going to call outboard jets tomorrow.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 19, 2015)

Been told mercury makes them, well guess it would actually be Quicksilver. Here's a place that sells them, part of their site's down right now for updates but you can call and tell them what you need and they'll get you fixed up.


----------



## redrum (Apr 21, 2015)

I can now confirm that the difference between a 4 blade SS and 3 blade impeller on a 1444 jon with 50/35 evinrude is about 1 mph. The 4 blade feels like it planes quicker. I'd love to have a 3 blade SS to try. Outboardjets sells 3 blade SS impellers.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Apr 21, 2015)

Cool. If I had to bet I'd say you'll gain another mph if you tried a stainless 3 blade.


----------



## 97Aero (Apr 21, 2015)

Went ahead and ordered the three blade stainless and a new liner. Will post how it does.


----------



## BigTerp (Apr 23, 2015)

I put a stainless 3 blade on my Johnson 50/35 after I destroyed my foot last summer. Saw 1-2mph increase on the top end and much better hole shot than my old 3 blade aluminum. The hole shot was the most noticeable improvement.


----------



## duckfish (Apr 23, 2015)

For those of you that have gone to stainless, have you seen an improvement in fuel economy? Other than speed at WOT, are you gaining the same 1 - 2 mph thru-out your rpm range or is it even better in the middle? Would 3 blade or 4 blade give a better improvement in the middle range?

I worry less about top end or hole shot and more about range and fuel economy. Some days I may run 60+ miles and I start to get a tad uneasy about my fuel reserves. I know pretty close what rpm's I'll be running to cruise at say 24 mph, when I have things dialed in. I'll switch to stainless in a heartbeat if I could pick up a few mph at the same rpm & decrease fuel consumption.


----------



## 97Aero (May 3, 2015)

Finally got to try out the new 3 blade stainless impeller today. Huge difference in hole shot and picked up about 2 mph on the top end. I added wings to the foot at the same time and noted I can trim out the motor a good deal more without cavitation. Defiantly helped during the turns as well. All in all very happy with the upgrade. Now if I can just put some fish in the boat!!!


----------



## JoshKeller (May 3, 2015)

looks like i need to get a stainless impeller. the first are biting, so itll wait until summer time!


----------



## River ski (May 15, 2015)

97aero where did you find 3 blade stainless and if you don't mind what did it run you ? Thanks


----------



## 97Aero (May 15, 2015)

River ski said:


> 97aero where did you find 3 blade stainless and if you don't mind what did it run you ? Thanks



Believe it was 380 or close to that. Bought it from Duckys Marine in Harrisburg Pa.


----------



## Anonymous (May 15, 2015)

You guys have any experience with stainless impellers on a Honda 50/35?.


----------

